# Rut In Banks County?



## JCASH (Nov 23, 2004)

I Hunted Last Saturday And Had A Six Pointer Come Running Out Into Some Open Hardwoods. He Stopped With His Mouth Open Breathing Hard And Looking Harder. Possibly Been Running Does And Chased Away By Another Buck. He Walked Broadside Right Under My Stand And I Could Hear Him Breathing, Panting Like A Dog. I Never Saw Another Deer Though. Just Wondering If Anyone Has Seen Any Chasing. Thanksgiving Week Is Usually The Time


----------



## firebiker (Nov 23, 2004)

*running from something else*

Hey man most likely that buck was running from something else  (ie. dogs, coyote, hunters) most deer I have seen running up or by my stand panting is from something chasing them not from them chasing something


----------

